# Dining room remodel



## rebelranger (Aug 1, 2012)

Love the tray ceiling! How did you do it?


----------



## jgee82 (Nov 11, 2011)

thanks. i screwed some 2x4s in the ceiling joists where i wanted my grid, made a 3sided box ouy of 1xs and fastened over the 2x4s. then just added crown molding.


----------

